

Eight Features Windows 8 Borrowed From Linux - tux1968
http://blog.websoftdevelopment.com/article/tips/4/Eight-Features-Windows-8-Borrowed-From-Linux/1677.html

======
joshAg
I think some of the "features" windows is "borrowing" are pretty suspect:

native USB 3.0 support is almost laughable. Does anyone actually think
Microsoft wasn't going to natively support USB 3 until they saw it was on
linux?

I also don't think it's fair to say that cloud integration borrows from linux
when both are really just an integrated dropbox clone.

~~~
dpark
SkyDrive has been online since 2007, before DropBox even existed. While I
agree that it's not copied from Linux, it's hardly fair to call it a DropBox
clone.

Disclaimer: I work for Microsoft (on SkyDrive, actually)

~~~
joshAg
Wow, how have i not heard of skydrive? I think that proves the point even
more.

~~~
dpark
Your ignorance of something can cause that thing to violate causality? That's
some pretty impressive ignorance.

------
dmboyd
While obviously based around the live linux distros, windows to go does sound
pretty amazing.

It doesn't sound too difficult to extend this and use a phone capable of
mounting as mass storage and boot your desktop off of your phone. A Windows
Windows Phone anyone?

